
Unix at 50: How the OS that powered smartphones started from failure - cristoperb
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/08/unix-at-50-it-starts-with-a-mainframe-a-gator-and-three-dedicated-researchers/
======
breeny592
> Today, Unix powers iOS and Android

How about the vast majority of the web? Have we hit the tipping point of
technology ubiquity where people identify their phone more than the sheer size
of the internet that actually enables this devices to function? Maybe "back in
my day" syndrome has finally come for me too.

